# Florida Officers Balance Duties with Outside Work



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*









George Horsford/Daily Sun

Officer Bill Olsen works on an Internet web page for his business Phoenix Enterprises. 
*

*RICHARD CONN*
_Courtesy of The Villages Daily Sun_

THE VILLAGES -- Bill Olsen calls his life "a wonderful juggling act."
A six-year veteran of the Lady Lake Police Department, where he currently serves as a sergeant, Olsen is also charged with the responsibility of serving as a conduit between town officials and police officers as president of the Fraternal Order of Police Lady Lake Lodge No. 16. He recently played a crucial role in helping the union hammer out a new contract with the town.
One might think his plate would be full enough, but despite those responsibilities, Olsen also found time -- somehow -- to open his own company last year. After months of conjuring up the venture with fellow Lady Lake Police Sgt. Michael Chamberlain, the two launched a Web page design and computer services company called Phoenix Enterprises. The pair also started up a Web site for the company at www.phoenixenterprisesinc.org.
But then a hiccup occurred when, just as the business was getting off the ground, Chamberlain, a U.S Army reservist, was called to active duty in September and deployed stateside for a year.
"We formed the company in May and he got deployed four months later," Olsen said.
While Chamberlain is set to return home in October, his absence has left Olsen as a virtual one-man band.
"Right now, I'm doing it all," Olsen said. "Office management, tech work, Im meeting with the customers."
Olsen manages to play the role of cop, union official and business owner while helping his girlfriend tend to their five children. After working a 6 p.m. to 6 a.m. shift Tuesday into Wednesday, Olsen also had to play baby sitter.
"I get home at 6 a.m. and I had to watch my five kids and the neighbor kid until about 3:30 (p.m.)," Olsen said with a laugh. "My girlfriend came home and I said, Theyre all yours. Im taking a nap.'"
Olsen said computers have long been a "hobby" for him, so starting his own business was a natural progression.
Olsen said he and Chamberlain eventually hope to hire enough employees to handle the technical aspect of the job so they can focus on the business side.
Olsen, like any Lady Lake officer who wants to start his or her own business, must file a written request with Police Chief Ed Nathanson, who forwards a copy of the request to Town Manager Bill Vance.
"The chief was very supportive; he thought it was a great idea," Olsen said.
But police officers can't just take any second job, said Lady Lake Police Lt. Gene Wadkins.
"We don't allow them to work in nightclubs where alcohol is served or where there is any type of adult entertainment -- anywhere where there is a morality issue," Wadkins said.
The Marion County Sheriffs Office also prohibits employees from moonlighting at any job that involves the sale, delivery, distribution or serving of alcoholic beverages -- including working as a cashier. Also forbidden are jobs working as an investigator for an insurance company or side jobs as a security guard, working for a bail bond company or for a wrecking service. Also, no employee can work for a collection agency, said Maj. David Sperring.
"That's because, if I were to work for a collection agency while I worked for the (Sheriff's Office) civil division carrying out orders of the court, then that would be perceived as a conflict of interest," Sperring said.
Any other job that requires a deputy to take law enforcement duties, such as directing traffic at a church or large sporting event, must be contracted out to the Sheriff's Office, Sperring said.
The Sumter County Sheriff's Office has similar rules, said spokesman Lt. Bobby Caruthers. He said that several deputies have taken on side jobs, some doing home repair and lawn maintenance.
"But when they do so, they know that Sheriff's Office job is No. 1," Caruthers said.
Olsen said despite all the hats he wears, he never feels overwhelmed.
I have an absolutely wonderful girlfriend who helps me out a lot, he said.
And Olsens computer business, while time-consuming, provides a nice sanctuary from the sometimes hectic life of a police officer.
"It actually relieves a lot of stress," he said.


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

sounds like a firefigher. Main job then second job!


----------

